# cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt



## Torsley (22. Januar 2009)

*cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

hallo,
also ich habe den alpenföhn zugspitze, auf einem asus p5q pro zu laufen. leider wird mir im mainboard angezeigt das kein lüfter angeschlossen ist. der lüfter dreht ganz langsam, aber ändert seine u/min leider nicht bei verändernden temps.

ich hoffe ihr habt einen tipp, wie ich mein mainboard dazu überreden kann, den lüfter anzuerkennen!

gruß torsley


----------



## klefreak (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

hast mal testweise einen anderen lüfterstecker am board verwendet?? 
den stecker richtig eingesteckt??
lüftersteuerung im mainboard eingeschaltet --> eventuell den zugehörigen sensor auf ignored im BIOS ??

mfg Klemens


----------



## Torsley (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

nen anderen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. stecker ist drinnen und im bios hatte ich schon geguckt, aber da steht der wert nicht auf "ignored". muss mal gucken ob ich noch ne alternative rumzuliegen habe. leider habe ich beim kauf nicht die boxed version genommen, als ich mir die cpu gekauft habe. 

ich weiß auf jedenfall das ich keinen anderen 4pin lüfter im haus habe. ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

dann schau mal normalerweiße kann man im bios die lüfter-regelung von volt auf pmw umstellen


----------



## klefreak (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

teste mal einen 3pin lüfter, den kanst du ohne probleme an den 4pin anschluss deines Mainboards anschließen.
mein Kühler (MUGEN) hat auch nur einen normalen 3poligen Lüfter dabei, der funktioniert ohne Probleme im 4pin stecker, er wird halt anstelle von PWM duch ein anpassen der spannung geregelt

mfg Klemens

du kannst den lüfter mal an einem anderen port testen (zb Chasis Fan ...)


----------



## Torsley (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

kann ich das ganze auch mit 3pin gehäuse lüftern simulieren? oder ist bei nem cpu lüfter was anders? <<< bescheuerte frage hab nicht nachgedacht!

also 3pin 120mm papst dran und das bios zeigt direkt rpm und kühler dreht mit ~1300rpm geht also mit 3pin.


----------



## klefreak (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*



Torsley schrieb:


> kann ich das ganze auch mit 3pin gehäuse lüftern simulieren? oder ist bei nem cpu lüfter was anders? <<< bescheuerte frage hab nicht nachgedacht!
> 
> also 3pin 120mm papst dran und das bios zeigt direkt rpm und kühler dreht mit ~1300rpm geht also mit 3pin.




ja, gehäuselüfter sind praktisch das gleiche wie dein pu lüfter.

der 4pin lüfter hat halt neben einer Regelung über SPANNUNG auch eine regelungsfunktion mittel PWM (pule wide modulation) dabei wird mittels kurzer Stromimpulse die drehzahl reguliert.

mfg Klemens


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

aha danke wollte immer mal wissen warum die nun 4 haben statt 3 pins...


----------



## Torsley (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

ja die 4 pin geschichte hatte ich mir nach dem kauf von der hardware angesehen, die thematik kenne ich also halbwegs. 

im bios habe ich leider keine option gefunden, wo ich wie von soldat beschrieben, von volt auf pmw umstellen kann.

und asus probe zeigt mir mit dem 3 pin leider bei 25°c immer eine lüfter drehzahl von 1300 also ich denke mal volllast. ich hab hatte gelesen das die 4pin mainboards, 3pins nun nicht mehr steuern stimmt das? von der sache kann ich auch den 3pin angeschlossen lassen, das ist nicht so wichtig. hauptsache ich habe am ende einen lüfter der geregelt arbeitet.


----------



## klefreak (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

also mein ASUS P5E regelt auch meinen 3Pin Lüfter, aber auch ich habe im Hinterkopf, dass es da probleme geben kann.

im BIOS gibt es meistens verschiedene Einstellungen für die Lüftersteuerung --> Performance, Silent,.. eventuell ändet sich damit was bei dir, aber der 4pin lüfter Läuft ja, eventuell ist nur das tachosignal kaputt?
--> was Zeigt dir pcProbe an wenn du den 4pin angeschlossen hast? bei mir hat die software nie wirklich funktioniert (falsche CPU Temp, falsche Spannungen,..)

lg Klemens


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*



Torsley schrieb:


> ich hab hatte gelesen das die 4pin mainboards, 3pins nun nicht mehr steuern stimmt das?



Ja leider ist das bei neueren ASUS Board so (ich wieß nicht wie das bei Gigabyte ist) drum hängt mein CPU Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

event ist auch am Mainbord ein kleiner defekt
auf meinen Funktioniert ein Temp Sensor nicht richtig
Zeigt meistens einen falschen Wert an
TMPIN2 Value 0°C 30°F / MAX 81°C 177°F
über CPUID Version 1.06 ausgelesen...(HWMonitor)

oder event Lüfter(kabel) defekt bzw. dreht zu langsam/wird deswegen nicht erkannt...


----------



## Torsley (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

pcprobe zeigt eine drehzahl von 0rpm beim 4pin an. ich mache gerade mal ein bios update vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*



Torsley schrieb:


> ich mache gerade mal ein bios update vielleicht hilft das.



Aber bitte nimm EzFlash im Bios unter Tools und nicht das Windows Tool.


----------



## Torsley (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

zu spät  aber np ist alles glatt gelaufen... aber! gleiches problem. ich schließ den 4pin an, starte pc, er dreht langsam vor sich hin und im bios steht bei "cpu fan speed [n/a]". ich geh mal ins windows und guck ob pcprobe nun was anderes anzeigt, ich schätze aber mal nicht. 

*EDIT* jo pcprobe zeigt wieder 0rpm an hmm das stinkt. ich wühl mich nochmal durch mb handbuch, ob ich ne option übersehen habe. aber eigendlch müsste sowas doch auch unter hardware monitor fallen denke ich mal.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*



Torsley schrieb:


> zu spät  aber np ist alles glatt gelaufen... aber! gleiches problem. ich schließ den 4pin an, starte pc, er dreht langsam vor sich hin und im bios steht bei "cpu fan speed [n/a]". ich geh mal ins windows und guck ob pcprobe nun was anderes anzeigt, ich schätze aber mal nicht.



n.a. nicht verfügbar


ich tippe mal darauf: der dreht zu langsam wird deswegen gar nicht erst erkannt...


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

also bei gigabyte kann man eben die lüfterregelung auf outo stehen lassen dann erkennt ers selber oder eben manuel einstellen auf PMW oder Volt 

wie das bei asus ist keine ahnung aber dachte da wärs auch so


----------



## Torsley (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

lol wenn das so ist, weiß ich nicht, wen ich gefühlstechnisch mehr in die lenden treten möchte. =D den mb- oder den lüfterhersteller.

ein teufelskreis aus dem es kein entkommen gibt? im handbuch habe ich auf jedenfall, nichts passendes mehr gefunden.


----------



## Torsley (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

also die beiden chassis anschlüsse sind besetzt, der cpu anschluss geht ja nun nicht und der mb anschluss hat nur ne anzeigende keine steuernde aufgabe. mit anderen worten scheinbar geht da ohne neu anschaffung nichts. oO is ja großartig.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

^^Benutze doch ein Y kabel für die beiden Chassislüfter so das du einen Fan Anschluss frei hast.


----------



## Torsley (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

wenn nix anderes geht und das ne lösung ist warum nicht. da meine elektronik kentnisse eingerostet sind, hier die frage "geht da power verlohren"?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

^^zwei Lüfter sollten kein prob. auf ein Fan Anschluss sein.


----------



## klefreak (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

hast du eigentlich probleme mit der kühleistung?? ansonsten würde ich einfach den 4pin lüfter dranlassen oder bei bedarf einfach nen Noctua oder Noiseblocker drauf geben

mfg Klemens


----------



## Torsley (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

naja probleme ^.^ wenn ich zocke dann würde ich mal schätzen so 80°, ist jetzt ein wenig hoch wie ich finde. den 4pin kann ich dran lassen, aber er hilft praktisch null bei der geringen drehzahl.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

CPU 80°C ist etwas hoch ...

für GPU wäre es ja fast normal ...


----------



## klefreak (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

bei so hohen temperaturen würde ich sofort einen passenden lüfter besorgen denn das ist auf die dauer zu viel für den prozessor !!
eventuell schreibst du dein Problem mal an den support wo du den kühler gekauft hast und die tauschen den lüfter??

mfg Klemens


----------



## Torsley (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: cpu lüfter wird nicht erkannt*

Der pc ist in erster linie wohnzimmer multimedia pc und da wird er passive gekuelt keine 45c warm, ist halt nur wenn ich mal dran zocken will. Hat also nicht die eile. Werde mich aber trotsdem schlau machen, was die hersteller dazu sagen,.


----------

